# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  * Sofra Skraparit 2 *

## EkOnOmIsTi

Mua me ngeli prap me e hap sofren e skraparit  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju pershendes te gjithve skrapalinje dhe gjith shqiptaret

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

MEzi po pres te vi ai shtatori te dal njeher andej nga skrapari se me ka marr malli per ate ajrin e fresket se ketej nga tirana na mbyti tymi

----------


## bombona

mire se te gjeta skrapo me vjen mir qe jam e para qe po hyj ne kete sofer

----------


## oliinter

si jeni patriota? si po i kaloni pushimet? shpresoj qe mire. kur do pijm ndonje dopio raki SK se besoj se ka dal ajo e reja e kumbulles, rrushit

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Pershendetje Skrapari dhe gezuar te gjithve festen e madhe te kurban bajramit te gjith bektashinjve.

----------


## bombona

> Pershendetje Skrapari dhe gezuar te gjithve festen e madhe te kurban bajramit te gjith bektashinjve.


hej skrapo e ke gabim se tani na fillon muaji i madherueshem i ramazanit,,,,keshtu qe ke koh dhe nje muaj me na uru ahaahah

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> hej skrapo e ke gabim se tani na fillon muaji i madherueshem i ramazanit,,,,keshtu qe ke koh dhe nje muaj me na uru ahaahah


Bombone e ke gabim se ne bektashijnt e kemi tani kete feste dhe e festojm ne mal te tomorrit

----------


## bombona

> Bombone e ke gabim se ne bektashijnt e kemi tani kete feste dhe e festojm ne mal te tomorrit


ee po te jet keshtu mos uro myslimanet pra se na ngaterrove dhe ti ,uro vetem bektashinjt oj ky....

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> ee po te jet keshtu mos uro myslimanet pra se na ngaterrove dhe ti ,uro vetem bektashinjt oj ky....


Ne fakt kam uruar bektashijnt jo myslymanet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Sa fiksim e kam kete skraparin qe se kam par njeher ...
Ja vlen eko apo jo ??

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Sa fiksim e kam kete skraparin qe se kam par njeher ...
> Ja vlen eko apo jo ??


Nuk ja vlen jo  :i ngrysur:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Nuk ja vlen jo



Po e the ti e besoj plotesisht dhe verberisht lol.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

E shof e shof sa verberisht e beson

PAstaj nqs kishe kaq deshire me e pa skraparin ti e kishe pa thjesht i hipje makines dhe shkojshe

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ja dhe nje pamje ne malin e tomorrit. Icik larg po bukur kam dal  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bombona

qa ja ke fut kot me duket hahaha

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> qa ja ke fut kot me duket hahaha


Per cfare ja kam fut kote?

----------


## bombona

> Per cfare ja kam fut kote?


qe je ti aty ..... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> qe je ti aty .....


Epo ja qe sja kam fut kote po ja kam fut plote

----------


## bombona

> Epo ja qe sja kam fut kote po ja kam fut plote


vertet je ti aty????????????

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> vertet je ti aty????????????


po pra kam dal ne shkurt 

kam dhe foto ku kam dal afer po si vura se sdua te me dallojn  :buzeqeshje:

----------

